# 2 JL 6W0 subs~ can I wire in parallel?



## PDX M Coupe (May 10, 2003)

I have two 4 ohm JL Audio 6W0 speakers. My amp is 2 ohm stable, so my thought was to maximize performance and run them in parallel. 

Will this be safe for the speakers? I have heard of running two 6W0s of the 8 ohm version in parallel for a total load of 4 ohm, but my searches do not turn up much for the possibility of runing two 4 ohm 6W0s in parallel to get 2 ohm.

Any thoughts or suggestions? If I could only call JL on a Saturday, my questions would be answered...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lucan540 (May 8, 2004)

*Here you go, the configuration possible..........*

http://www.jlaudio.com/tutorials/wiring/index.html


----------

